# Favorite Schubert pieces?



## SyphiliSSchubert (Sep 21, 2020)

Mine are:

Piano Sonatas 19, 20 & 21
Unfinished Symphony
The Great Symphony
Winterreise
String Quintet


Favorite interpreters?
Uchida for the sonatas
Muti for the symphonies
Ian Bostridge for the lieder


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Hors concours (6/6 on the artrockometer, about 100 works in total)

Die schöne Müllerin
String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde"
String Quartet No. 14 "Death and the Maiden"
String Quintet
Symphony No. 8 "Unfinished"
Winterreise

For the song cycles, Fischer-Dieskau or Wunderlich.

Next, the impromptus, the octet, the trout quintet, late piano sonatas, other late string quartets.


----------



## SyphiliSSchubert (Sep 21, 2020)

Art Rock said:


> Hors concours (6/6 on the artrockometer, about 100 works in total)
> 
> Die schöne Müllerin
> String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde"
> ...


Yes, I also love FD's lied performances!
Have you checked Hyperion's Schubert Edition? Each volume contains a specific performer, and it is a box covering all (or almost all) of Schubert's songs.
Another set is the Naxos Schubert-Lied-Edition. I love how it is thematically divided, so it helps to explore Schubert's songs in the proper context.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Nah des Geliebten, Im Abendrot, Ganymed, Die Taubenpost, Standchen, An Schwager Kronos, Der Musensohn, Fischerweise, Gretchen am Spinnrad among the songs. I like lots of singers in them -- Wolfgang Holzmair, Kirsten Flagstad, Bostridge, Wunderlich, Imgard Seefried and Heinrich Schlusnus among others.

Both C major symphonies among the orchestral music. Josef Krips Great C Major symphony one of the greatest recordings in history.

Like John O'Conor's version of the Impromptus among others.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

SyphiliSSchubert said:


> Have you checked Hyperion's Schubert Edition? Each volume contains a specific performer, and it is a box covering all (or almost all) of Schubert's songs.


Better yet, I own it.


----------



## SyphiliSSchubert (Sep 21, 2020)

Art Rock said:


> Better yet, I own it.


Heh...great! 
I love exploring that Hyperion Box, as well as the Naxos I mentioned, as much as Masaaki Suzuki's Bach Cantatas set.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden (Jul 15, 2020)

Ah, but do any of you guys have Graham Johnson's _Schubert: the Complete Songs_? I wish I did (have fondled it several times...) https://www.amazon.com/Franz-Schubert-Complete-Graham-Johnson/dp/030011267X


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

The only works by Schubert that I love are his two sets of Impromptus for solo piano. Alongside Chopin they stand as the pinnacle of romantic piano music for me.

My favorite recording is Radu Lupu's Decca recording.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Schubert is my #3. First there was Violin sonatina in a minor and last there was Piano sonata no. 13. In between many others, especially the unfinished symphony and octet.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Octet, played by The Vienna Octet
Piano Sonata No. 13, played by Ashkenazy or Anda
Symphony No. 5, played by Walter/Columbia Symphony
Symphony No. 9 "Great C Major", played by Szell/Cleveland Orchestra (late '50s version, on Epic lp or Sony on cd)
Incidental Music to Rosamunde, played by Szell/Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

String Quartet No. 15
String Quintet
Great Symphony
String Quartet No. 14
Trout Quintet
Mass No. 6
Winterreise
Notturo for Piano Trio
Arpeggoine Sonata


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Love his Unfinished. Reminds me so much of my Dad who loved classical music. Think I inherited my passion from him!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Favorite Schubert:

Piano Sonata D 894
Piano Sonata D 959
String Quintet

For the sonatas, I favor Brendel.


----------



## 8j1010 (Aug 29, 2020)

I don't listen to a lot of Schubert, but definitely listen to this:




This is my favorite recording, I highly recommend the first movement.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

8j1010 said:


> I don't listen to a lot of Schubert, but definitely listen to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammit, this forum costs me more money...

I had to buy the trios from Presto after hearing this.


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

The Piano Sonata in A Major Op.120 performed by Myra Hess


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Piano Sonatas 18-21: Uchida, Kempff
Trout Quintet: Curzon/Vienna Octet, Gilels/Amadeus
Fantasia for Four Hands: Lupu/Perahia
String Quintet: Casals/Stern et al. (this jaw-dropping recording convinced me of the work’s greatness)
Piano trios: Vienna Schubert Trio
Winterreise: Schreier/Richter


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

String quartets 13-15
String Quintet
Wanderer Fantasy
The 8 Impromptus
Pieces D. 946
Der Erlkönig
Mass No. 6
Fantasy for piano duo D. 940
Notturno for piano trio
Piano trios 1 & 2
Brilliant Rondo for violin and piano
Fantasy for violin and piano
Adagio and Rondo concertante for piano quartet
Symphonies 8 & 9
The last piano sonatas


His Lieder are the huge blind spot I have of his works.

I've never been a fan of the Octet.


----------



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

There aren't many for me. I find Schubert can be overly longwinded. Why people like the last two symphonies is beyond me.

- Late String Quintet
- Death and The Maiden
- Fantasia for 4 hands piano
- Impromptus
- String Trios
- Fantasie for violin & piano


----------



## SyphiliSSchubert (Sep 21, 2020)

RogerWaters said:


> Why people like the last two symphonies is beyond me.


Because opinions and tastes are personal characteristics?


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

RogerWaters said:


> There aren't many for me. I find Schubert can be overly longwinded. Why people like the last two symphonies is beyond me.
> 
> - Late String Quintet
> - Death and The Maiden
> ...


You don't like the Unfinished?! I get not liking the Great C major, but wow. Maybe try again sometime?


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

larold said:


> Nah des Geliebten, Im Abendrot, Ganymed, Die Taubenpost, Standchen, An Schwager Kronos, Der Musensohn, Fischerweise, Gretchen am Spinnrad among the songs. I like lots of singers in them -- Wolfgang Holzmair, Kirsten Flagstad, Bostridge, Wunderlich, Imgard Seefried and Heinrich Schlusnus among others.
> 
> Both C major symphonies among the orchestral music. Josef Krips Great C Major symphony one of the greatest recordings in history.
> 
> Like John O'Conor's version of the Impromptus among others.


Bought the Decca Analog box set a number of years ago and this week played the Krips (8 and 9 on CD) for a second time. Very, very good. Also listened to Munch's recording of the 9th, which is white hot.

Other favorite works of his:

Impromptus - Perahia usually
Late Quartets - Quartetto Italiano is probably my favorite.
Piano Trios
Octet
Trout Quintet - what joyful music

and maybe my favorite musical work - the String Quintet

I have the big DFD-DG box, but I have not devoted sufficient time to the Lieder.


----------



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

My favourite pieces of Schubert are the Trout Quintet and the Arpeggione Sonata - if it is really played with an arpeggione.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> Favorite Schubert:
> 
> Piano Sonata D 894
> Piano Sonata D 959
> ...


My above posting was rather short. I also love the piano sonatas D 958 and 960, the mature string quartets, the "Unfinished" Symphony, the piano trios, and a couple of operas.

I also own a Capriccio disc of short choral pieces which is a gem but apparently no longer in print.

Famous works I've never connected with are the Octet and "Trout" quintet.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Here's one from left field: the Symphony no.10 in D major, which has had to be completed by others but of which a surprising amount is actually extant. I have a much treasured LP of it played (well enough though not outstandingly) by the Liège Philharmonic conducted by Pierre Bartholomée, one of the musicologists who worked on the completion. The first two movements in particular are absolutely top notch Schubert.

Tip for those who find the "Unfinished" underwhelming - treat yourself to Carlos Kleiber's searing account.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Animal the Drummer said:


> Tip for those who find the "Unfinished" underwhelming - treat yourself to Carlos Kleiber's searing account.


I love it too, but I've noticed some folks don't think too highly of Kleiber's Schubert disc, not like his Beethoven anyway.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't think it's been mentioned, but I LOVE Schubert's 5th Symphony. It essentially sounds like a late Mozart symphony with Schubert's trademark gift for melody and harmonic unpredictability mixed in. It's just such a happy sunny work.


----------



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

flamencosketches said:


> You don't like the Unfinished?! I get not liking the Great C major, but wow. Maybe try again sometime?


I do like the 1st Movt.


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

Olias said:


> I don't think it's been mentioned, but I LOVE Schubert's 5th Symphony. It essentially sounds like a late Mozart symphony with Schubert's trademark gift for melody and harmonic unpredictability mixed in. It's just such a happy sunny work.


I feel this way about his 6th symphony, especially the last movement.
Another work with an outstanding last movement, the Piano Trio no. 1 in B flat Op 99.
I have a hard time when these works end because I wish their last movements would go on forever.

I feel similarly about these:
Rondo Brilliant for violin and piano in B minor
Fantasia In C Major, Op.159, D.934 
Notturno for piano trio D.897

And Winterreise, Die Schoene Muellerin, the String Quintet, the piano sonatas...


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

Animal the Drummer said:


> Here's one from left field: the Symphony no.10 in D major, which has had to be completed by others but of which a surprising amount is actually extant. I have a much treasured LP of it played (well enough though not outstandingly) by the Liège Philharmonic conducted by Pierre Bartholomée, one of the musicologists who worked on the completion. The first two movements in particular are absolutely top notch Schubert.
> 
> Tip for those who find the "Unfinished" underwhelming - treat yourself to Carlos Kleiber's searing account.


I will check out the 10th symphony, I don't know it at all.

The Unfinished that I still find most persuasive is that of Casals and the Marlboro Festival Orchestra, live.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Sadly you won't find many recordings of it. If you can find the Bartholomée version at all it'll probably be at a humungous price. There was one by Marriner and the Academy (I think) which might be more readily available and affordable, but it's less complete as it confines itself to Newbould's version, which doesn't include the finale that's on the Bartholomée recording (Newbould's finale is given as the scherzo on that one). Even so, the first two movements are the work's greatest glories. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Olias said:


> I don't think it's been mentioned, but I LOVE Schubert's 5th Symphony. It essentially sounds like a late Mozart symphony with Schubert's trademark gift for melody and harmonic unpredictability mixed in. It's just such a happy sunny work.


Love it too - my favourite Schubert symphony from the usual canon.


----------



## Holden4th (Jul 14, 2017)

There is so much Schubert I just love:

Piano Sonatas D664, D894 and D960 (the others are good too)
Symphonies 8&9 - the Sinopoli version is outstanding
Piano Trios 
Arpeggione Sonata - Britten/Rostropovich
Death and the Maiden
String Quintet
Impromptus

But the one work that I just love above all others is the Fantasy for four hands in F minor D940. Especially the recording by Lupu and Perahia.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

both piano trios
Trout
piano sonatas
Schoene Muellerin
Winterreise
late string quartets (I am not familiar with the earlier ones)
his masses


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

Jacck said:


> both piano trios
> Trout
> piano sonatas
> Schoene Muellerin
> ...


I have wanted to start listening seriously to the quartets, especially the un-nicknamed lesser known ones. Can you recommend recordings?


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Open Book said:


> I have wanted to start listening seriously to the quartets, especially the un-nicknamed lesser known ones. Can you recommend recordings?


I know just his last 4 quartets played by the Quartetto Italiano and do not own any complete set of his quartets (and never heard all of his quartets). I intend to get one too eventually. There are already threads here with recommendations
Schubert Complete String Quartets - Recommendations

I think a good bargain could be the Wiener Konzerthausquartett set


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

Jacck said:


> I know just his last 4 quartets played by the Quartetto Italiano and do not own any complete set of his quartets (and never heard all of his quartets). I intend to get one too eventually. There are already threads here with recommendations
> Schubert Complete String Quartets - Recommendations
> 
> I think a good bargain could be the Wiener Konzerthausquartett set


I thought recordings of Schubert's quartets were rare, there were few on Amazon las time I checked. But Arkivmusic seems to have a lot of them.

Thanks for the recommendations and the link.


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

Last three piano sonatas but I like the others too
Winterreise,
Unfinished symphony
Death and the Maiden
String Quintet

I could go on and on, he is in my top three of composers...


----------



## EnescuCvartet (Dec 16, 2016)

Schubert is probably my favorite, or at least the composer whose works are most special to me. Some favorites:

The D934 Fantasy for violin and piano
D940 Fantasy four hands
The Quintet
Winterriese (Fisher-Dieskau for this and for lied with male voice)
Scores of lieder
Impromtus
The last two symphony - plus #5
Several of the quartets
Trio op. 100
Most of the piano sonatas (I have Brendel's 1822-1828 solo piano works of Schubert set and it is excellent, as is everything on it, but for the late sonatas Pollini is my favorite).
Much more


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Must confess - Schubert is one of my absolute favorite composers (top 5) and has been since I started listening to classical. There have been a couple popular works of his that I didn't care for at first but have come to love - the string quintet, the 9th symphony, and Death and the Maiden. But I still do not get the love for the Unfinished. Maybe it's because I read something that said that the first movement melody can be sung to the words, "This is the symphony that Schubert wrote but never finished" and now that's all I hear in it so I find it annoying. I also find the sudden violent climaxes juxtaposed with lyricism not to flow very well and to sound forced. The second movement is very nice but not much more. I legitimately want to know what I am missing. (I very much admire the 4th, 5th, and 9th).


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Must confess - Schubert is one of my absolute favorite composers (top 5) and has been since I started listening to classical. There have been a couple popular works of his that I didn't care for at first but have come to love - the string quintet, the 9th symphony, and Death and the Maiden. But I still do not get the love for the Unfinished. Maybe it's because I read something that said that the first movement melody can be sung to the words, "This is the symphony that Schubert wrote but never finished" and now that's all I hear in it so I find it annoying. I also find the sudden violent climaxes juxtaposed with lyricism not to flow very well and to sound forced. The second movement is very nice but not much more. I legitimately want to know what I am missing. (I very much admire the 4th, 5th, and 9th).


You're starting to build a reputation, in my book, for posting about how you don't get certain works or composers, and then coming around to love them.  I think you will learn to enjoy the 8th.

For me, it was the first piece of Schubert's I ever heard back in freshman year of college, and it got me hooked on his music, long before I ever got into classical music as a whole. Still one of my favorite symphonies by anyone.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I recently bought a bunch of Schubert CDs for next to nothing, so I have a lot to listen to, and there is much I have not heard.

One thing I like is _Schwanengesang _sung by Hans Hotter.


----------



## Holden4th (Jul 14, 2017)

While we are on the Lieder, "Nacht und Traum" sung by Ann Murray accompanied by Graeme Johnson is my absolute favourite.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

Schubert is still rather new to me as I only started listening to him last spring when the world ended and I got heavily back into CM. I keep listening to his music, but any interest I have for a more detailed survey seems to constantly get usurped by other composers, most recently Arnold Bax. 

So far I can count DATM and the Trout as my favorite works of his and also among my favorite works overall. The rest I am getting to know, but I have quite a few recordings at this point and have yet to really dislike anything. I just picked up the Kleiber 3 & 8 recording and really liked my first kisten. I'm also waiting on my Uchida sonata cycle in the mail right now.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

_An die Musik_ and _Auf dem Wasser zu singen_ are two of the more essential songs that haven't been mentioned yet.


----------



## EnescuCvartet (Dec 16, 2016)

Any fans of the Britten/Pears Schubert cycles? I regularly listen to the various Dieskau recordings but I'm probably going to get the Britten/Pears Winterriese. I've only listened to them individually, a song here and there.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Olias said:


> I don't think it's been mentioned, but I LOVE Schubert's 5th Symphony. It essentially sounds like a late Mozart symphony with Schubert's trademark gift for melody and harmonic unpredictability mixed in.


It's his homage to Mozart's K.550,
also, his C major quintet is to Mozart's K.515
https://books.google.ca/books?id=0S4rDwAAQBAJ&pg=PA5
and his D.940 fantasie is to Mozart's K.608 fantasie
https://www.jstor.org/stable/1004029


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Symphony No. 8 (Unfinished)
Symphony No. 9 in C major
Mass No. 2 in C major
Die Schöne Müllerin
Der Erlkönig
Der Doppelgänger
String Quintet in C major
Piano Trio in B-flat major
Piano Sonata in B-flat major
Four Impromptus, op. 90


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2020)

Top Ten Favorite Schubert:

Trout Quintet
Octet
Ave Maria
Serenade (D957)
"Unfinished" Symphony No. 8
Symphony No. 9
Symphony No. 5
"Death and the Maiden" String Quartet in d
Wanderer Fantasy
Arpeggione Sonata


----------



## SONDEK (Sep 29, 2017)

RogerWaters said:


> There aren't many for me. I find Schubert can be overly longwinded. Why people like the last two symphonies is beyond me...


@RogerWaters and others.

If anyone is still trying to understand why so many other listeners adore the Schubert Symphony No. 8 (Unfinished), I urge you to try the following version.

It is not only my favourite version of the Schubert 8th - but also one of my favourite symphonies period.


----------



## John Zito (Sep 11, 2021)

I like Kempff playing the later A minor sonatas: D. 784 and D. 845.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Franz Schubert - Ständchen, D. 920 for Alto solo, Male Chorus & Piano
This is the one I can listen a 1000 times preferably sung by The Elizabethan Singers .


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

When I first encountered this piece on the hyperion sampler about 25 years ago, I found it rather corny... The more famous Ständchen/Serenade from Schwanengesang (Leise flehen meine Lieder) has also been overdone, but I prefer it nevertheless to D 920. My favorite Schubert Choral pieces are "Nachtgesang im Walde" and "Gesang der Geister über den Wassern".


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

"Auf dem Wasser zu singen" is the best song ever composed


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Favorite is a strong word since I hardly listen to Schubert anymore. But when his music was on my turntable: piano sonatas, string quartets, and of course the lieder. 

I was an early buyer of the Hyperion series, and spent a fortune for each individual release and was bothered when they changed the packaging. But there they all all, lined up neatly on my shelf .... gathering dust.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

John Zito said:


> I like Kempff playing the later A minor sonatas: D. 784 and D. 845.


Kempff is my favourite Schubert interpreter but nothing beats Gilels` D. 784 imo. You might wanna check Radu Lupu`s D. 845 as well.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Today:

1. String Quintet
2. Symphony no. 8 "Unfinished"
3. Symphony no. 9 "Great"
4. Mass no. 6
5. Piano Sonata no. 21
6. String Quartet no. 14 "Death and the Maiden"
7. String Quartet no. 13 "Rosamunde"
8. Wanderer Fantasy
9. String Quartet no. 15
10. Symphony no. 5


----------



## John Zito (Sep 11, 2021)

Highwayman said:


> Kempff is my favourite Schubert interpreter but nothing beats Gilels` D. 784 imo. You might wanna check Radu Lupu`s D. 845 as well.


Thanks! I'll check them out. I'm relatively new to Schubert, so I haven't gotten into much comparative listening yet.


----------



## ansfelden (Jan 11, 2022)

the piano trio in e flat major d929 is my favourite probably. one of the most beautiful pieces of music ever.

also the wanderer fantasy as well as the later string quartets.

never really got into Schubert symphonies...yet.


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

Trout Quintet and piano sonata D960.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

SyphiliSSchubert said:


> Mine are:
> 
> Piano Sonatas 19, 20 & 21
> Unfinished Symphony
> ...


15 posts and banned. Salute.


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

I am a big fan of Schuberts Piano works. I think after Beethoven maybe the most impressive collection of sonatas. I have to work on the Symphonies. Havent listened in a long time to them


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> 15 posts and banned. Salute.


Must be an already-banned member attempting ban evasion by creating a new account. I suspect it's the "guy" who kept making troll threads while admitting he was trolling. You may not know who he is, but that's ok.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Tarneem said:


> "Auf dem Wasser zu singen" is the best song ever composed


"Auf dem Wasser zu singen" sung by Ian Bostridge and as female voice Grace Bumbry, are indeed hard to beat


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I haven't really explored him much. Listening to Kempff's PS. 21, it's great!


----------



## Terrapin (Apr 15, 2011)

1. Symphony 8
2. String Quintet
3. Piano Trio 2
4. Piano Trio 1
5. String Quartet 14
6. Trout Quintet
7. Piano Sonata D. 960
8. Symphony 5
9. String Quartet 15
10. String Quartet 13


----------



## Beebert (Jan 3, 2019)

For now:


1. Winterreise, D 911
2. Piano Trio No. 2, D 929
3. Piano Sonata No. 21, D 960
4. String Quintet, D 956
5. Piano Sonata No. 20, D 959
6. Symphony No. 9, D 944
7. Piano Sonata No. 16, D 845
8. Piano Trio No. 1, D 898
9. Die Schöne Müllerin, D 795
10. Piano Sonata No. 18, D 894


----------

